# Stone dissolving and removal



## Chucky (Aug 30, 2012)

About 3 weeks ago I noticed that one of my Sulcata was making a noise which at first I thought was just passing gas. Then I picked her up to take her outside and the sound was coming from her mouth when she pushed. When I turned her upside down, I noticed what I thought was a prolapse(sp?) so off to the vet we went. After spending the night at the vets, they called me and said she had a golf ball sized stone.

Working with the vet for the past 2 weeks we have been able to get the stone to start dissolving which the vet can physically remove some of it. Yesterday I dropped her off at the vet and he was able to remove 22 grams of it which is about half the stone. When we first started, the stone was so hard he could not even scrape any off of it. Here's what we have been doing to accomplish this.

1. At least 1 hour of soaking per day in warm water.
2. Force feed a mixture of spinach and squash and mineral oil per day
3. Daily dose of 1 gram of Bene-Bac Plus which I believe he said was a probiotic
4. 1/2 tablet of Tramadol twice a day which is a pain medication
5. 1 .16 ml injection of Amikain daily which is an antibiotic

The vet is hoping that in the next 2 weeks he will be able to remove the rest of the stone or maybe even her passing it.

Here's a pic of what he removed yesterday along side of a ping-pong ball for reference. He also said he will email me a digital pic of the x-ray he took when I first took her in and I'll post it here when I get it.







BTW, the vet also had me change the diet of all my torts, both Sulcata and Redfoot. He said that I should stop feeding them or feed them very little of greens with high oxalates which can cause stones. Some of the greens I was feeding them were dandelions and collard greens. Of coarse the Sulcatas get more grass and cactus pads than greens but even then these greens can cause stones especially if the tortoise does not soak or drink enough water.


----------



## l0velesly (Aug 30, 2012)

Sounds like the vet is doing the best for him! Good luck with the rest of the removal!!


----------



## wellington (Aug 30, 2012)

WOW, hard to believe that isn't all of it. I don't feed much collard, but I do feed a lot of dandelion. Won't no more. Hope all continues to move smoothly. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ascott (Aug 30, 2012)

So glad it sounds as though she has a chance of passing the remainder of the ick on her own....


----------



## Chucky (Aug 30, 2012)

She actually ate on her own today, not a lot but she ate! Another good sign is that I don't hear her making that straining noise either since he removed that much so maybe she is feeling a little less pressure now.


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 30, 2012)

Thats crazy that it's only half, i hope all goes well.


----------



## Chucky (Sep 10, 2012)

Took Millie in for her 2nd checkup and she is doing great. After he had removed half of the stone two weeks ago, she started eating and pooping again and is now acting like a normal Sulcata again. I can't tell you if the stone broke up and she passed it all but the vet is happy and says she's gaining weight and also getiing back her strength. He also sent me a picture of the x-ray of the stone in the beginning. I forget how big he said it was but if you take a look at the x-ray, you can figure out the size. She is 11.5" SCL.






No that's not an egg, that's the stone!

I wanted everyone to know that if their tort ever gets a stone like this, surgery is not the only option and you can get it to deteriorate. SUrgery is expensive and most likely pretty darn hard on a tort. 

Total expenses I paid the vet for 4 office visits was $429 which included the medications!


----------



## ascott (Sep 10, 2012)

Love to hear when a surgery can be skipped and the result still be a good outcome.....I am happy to hear all is going good....


----------



## MechanicMatt (Sep 11, 2012)

Whoa that stone is huuuuge! glad to hear she's doing good though! I couldn't imagine a tort going through surgery.


----------



## mctlong (Sep 11, 2012)

Its amazing that a stone that size can be passed without surgery -


----------



## Chucky (Sep 11, 2012)

mctlong said:


> Its amazing that a stone that size can be passed without surgery -



Well, the stone wasn't that big when she passed it, the vet had broken a lot of it up and was able to get about half of it out a few weeks ago and with the daily soakings it dissolved what was left to where it broke up enough for her to pass.


----------



## lvstorts (Sep 12, 2012)

Chucky,
Would it be ok to have the name of you vet? I'd like to contact him/her and ask about the stone break up. I've got a rescue Sulcata with a stone about the same size (different location) that I'm dealing with. All vets I've talked to have recommended surgery but I'm very hesitant for a number of reasons. Currently she's not displaying any ill health so I have time to do the research and make the best decision for her. 

I'm in Eastern Washington and for the right vet would be willing to travel to Oregon. 

Thanks for the consideration.


----------



## Chucky (Sep 12, 2012)

Terese,

No problem, his name is Dr. Ron Dickey and he is in Rogue River. Now since yours is in a different place, it may be different from mine so I don't know what he would say.


----------

